# health insurance



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

where do I get health insurance from?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The Insurance companies and brokers that sell it.

Google "health insurance Cyprus".

Pete


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

Are you living and working in Cyprus?


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

hello. I have a job lined up but they wont let me start until I get a yellow slip. to get a yellow slip without a job I need to show my bank statements. have health insurance and a few other things. its a bit of a blag


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Now had you given that small amount of detail in your first post it would be easy to see you are looking for a cheap health insurance policy to get your yellow slip rather than cover for your health.

Topquotes are a broker I have been happily using for some years. They have a range of health cover policies. 

TopQuotes.com.cy

Pete


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

What brings you to Cyprus?


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

mandak said:


> What brings you to Cyprus?


Probably an aeroplane?


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

hahaha. yes an airplane! 

I came for a better life. I had a good life in UK. but came here for an improvement of life. im happy here. I just hope I can stay


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thanks pete. I have emailed them.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

debs21 said:


> Probably an aeroplane?


Debbie...have you been at my home made vodka liqueur again???? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

alun.james said:


> hahaha. yes an airplane!
> 
> I came for a better life. I had a good life in UK. but came here for an improvement of life. im happy here. I just hope I can stay


As an EU/UK citizen you do know that if you are a worker in the EU you are not required by law to take out health insurance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mandak said:


> As an EU/UK citizen you do know that if you are a worker in the EU you are not required by law to take out health insurance.


I believe he needs an employment contract, which for now is his problem - thats how it works in Spain. There used to be the S1 form, but thats now been abolished.

I assume his EHIC card will kick in for the first 90 days to cover emergencies

Jo


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

jojo said:


> I believe he needs an employment contract, which for now is his problem - thats how it works in Spain. There used to be the S1 form, but thats now been abolished.
> 
> I assume his EHIC card will kick in for the first 90 days to cover emergencies
> 
> Jo


For the first 90 days your right he is covered by EHIC and if he has a job lined up then he is already covered and post 90 days will not need to take out health insurance due to being a worker in the EU state, it covers his family also (if they are joining him)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mandak said:


> For the first 90 days your right he is covered by EHIC and if he has a job lined up then he is already covered and post 90 days will not need to take out health insurance due to being a worker in the EU state, it covers his family also (if they are joining him)


Yep, you've got it! :thumb:

Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mandak said:


> For the first 90 days your right he is covered by EHIC and if he has a job lined up then he is already covered and post 90 days will not need to take out health insurance due to being a worker in the EU state, it covers his family also (if they are joining him)


yes that's true - but he'd need to show the employment contract to prove his income & healthcare provision for registration


seems that the employer is holding out - wrongly, admittedly, under EU regs - & refusing the employment contract until after he is registered


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mandak said:


> As an EU/UK citizen you do know that if you are a worker in the EU you are not required by law to take out health insurance.


Please do not give information on this forum as you patently know absolutely nothing about how things work in Cyprus. just because Cyprus is an EU member does not mean that everything is done by the book.

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Please do not give information on this forum as you patently know absolutely nothing about how things work in Cyprus. just because Cyprus is an EU member does not mean that everything is done by the book.
> 
> Thank you


same in Spain - we know what's _meant _to happen - but often it doesn't


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

thanks all. yes I wont need it when im working as I will be paying into the system through work. but I do need to prove I have health insurance in order to get the yellow slip yo enable me tp start work. im in a right foul mood over all the backwards and forwards im having to do. 
thanks again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just go for the very basic insurance but also remember that for state healthcare you will only be covered for the amount you have paid into the social fund unless you are on a low wage. Anyone who earns a reasonable wage pays a proportion of the cost of treatment. I used to know how much that was but I believe it has been changed.
Of course this does not apply to pensioners.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

alun.james said:


> thanks all. yes I wont need it when im working as I will be paying into the system through work. but I do need to prove I have health insurance in order to get the yellow slip yo enable me tp start work. im in a right foul mood over all the backwards and forwards im having to do.
> thanks again.


As I see this his problem is a stupid employer that refuse to give him the work before he has a yellow slip. This will cost him one year of private heath insurance, totally unnecessary. And he will be double insured


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

hello again. just a quick question to those who applied for a yellow slip with out a job to put on paper. 
what is the process. 
what questions are asked?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

alun.james said:


> hello again. just a quick question to those who applied for a yellow slip with out a job to put on paper.
> what is the process.
> what questions are asked?


You get the list from them to take with you. The one thing that is important is they require Bank statement from your home country as well as here. You have to be able to support yourself. They are a friendly lot so try not to worry.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

thank you. no money has ever gone into my cyprus bank account as I have only just this week opened one? I have that list but only had the list last week.


----------

